
Hawaii sends out missile alert by mistake - BerislavLopac
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-42677604
======
makecheck
Unfortunately this has been my experience with virtually all alert systems in
multiple states so far: used wrongly for various reasons (including being so
truncated and vague that it doesn’t really communicate anything anyway).

Which of course trains people to stop using the systems...

